# large lawns section



## thebmrust (Jun 29, 2020)

I read through many threads and process the problems and solutions. Then see how it would apply to my yard. But most often, it's for a lawn smaller than mine. Or I hit various websites and start doing math (and I suck at math).

We don't have an estate but we do have 1.6 acres and just under 60,000 sq ft of that is turf (1 acre of "pasture" grass and the rest is house side turf grass).

It's not a bragging thing, but I wonder if a new section could be added somewhere for what I think are large lawns, like 1 acre or more. Or even 2 acres or more. It seems there is often a tipping point in equipment, chemicals and even time as we go from small to medium to large. Then of course the real acreage of 10, 20, and bigger acreage properties or estates.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

We will probably not be adding subforums for different lawn sizes, but lawn size is a profile field that you can/should pay attention to. I am in the process of transitioning to a 3.75 acre lawn, and I know one thing I have done is make mental notes of which members have similar size lawns. Many of them have lawn journals that are a good source for information.

There are also various threads dedicated to caring for large lawns. If you don't find one via search that suits your needs, fell free to start a new one with any questions you may have.


----------



## thebmrust (Jun 29, 2020)

Would it be possible to search members based on their lawn size? Maybe in our profiles we can designate ourselves as small, medium, large, etc. and have a sq ft option.
Small up to 5,000 sq ft
Medium 5,001 to 25,000
Large 25,001 to 50,000 (or 1 acre)
Estate multiple acres
or whatever is considered appropriate sizes.


----------



## thebmrust (Jun 29, 2020)

Also thx for the links. I have my lazy Sunday reading material now. LOL


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

thebmrust said:


> Would it be possible to search members based on their lawn size? Maybe in our profiles we can designate ourselves as small, medium, large, etc. and have a sq ft option.
> Small up to 5,000 sq ft
> Medium 5,001 to 25,000
> Large 25,001 to 50,000 (or 1 acre)
> ...


Sorry, that is not possible.


----------



## thebmrust (Jun 29, 2020)

Dang. But thanks for the reply Ware. &#128591;


----------

